# Which hunts meet in Beds/Herts/Bucks?



## Sealine (25 July 2014)

Myself and a friend would love to try hunting this year and would like to start with Autumn hunting.  We're based near Harpenden on the Herts/Beds border.    I've contacted the Farmers Bloodhounds and The Kimblewick.   Are there any others that hunt within an hour or so of M1 Junction 9?    I'm assuming Enfield Chace and Cambridgeshire Hunt don't come this way, am I right? What area does the Oakley cover?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Countryman (26 July 2014)

Sealine said:



			Myself and a friend would love to try hunting this year and would like to start with Autumn hunting.  We're based near Harpenden on the Herts/Beds border.    I've contacted the Farmers Bloodhounds and The Kimblewick.   Are there any others that hunt within an hour or so of M1 Junction 9?    I'm assuming Enfield Chace and Cambridgeshire Hunt don't come this way, am I right? What area does the Oakley cover?

Thanks for your help.
		
Click to expand...

It's great that you're going to try hunting but be prepared to become addicted for life! Though the ones you've mentioned are probably your closest hunts, if as you say you are prepared to travel for 40 minutes up to an hour, you are well within reach of meets of the Grafton Hunt, and also the Bicester with Whaddon Chase.


----------



## Sealine (29 July 2014)

Thanks Countryman. I'll look into those two as well.

Hunting is something I've wanted to do for years. I'm getting to the age where if I don't do it now I'll never do it.  I've now got a horse who I think would enjoy it.  We do Hunter Trials and the odd one day event and we've done every sponsored ride in the area i.e. RAF Halton, Windsor, West wycombe etc. My horse is always (reasonably) sensible and jumps everything I ask him to.  I've a feeling we both might enjoy it.


----------



## Clueless (29 July 2014)

Sealine said:



			I'm assuming Enfield Chace and Cambridgeshire Hunt don't come this way, am I right? 

Thanks for your help.
		
Click to expand...

If you get in touch with them they can give you more information, they meet near Harpenden a few times a year.


----------



## Bernster (30 July 2014)

Might be worth trying Enfield Chace.  I'm in Herts area and not been out with them but maybe their meets further West/South might still be ok for you.  Although saying that I emailed them to ask about rates etc and never heard back which is a bit poor.

Kimblewick def cover that area although if it's bad weather they will be restricting the central area meets, which is a shame.  Their Northern meets are generally around Herts.


----------

